# Blue tongue morphs and unusual colour/pattern variations.



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey guys, looked up bluey morphs and not much came up so i am making a thread completely on bluey morphs an unusual paztterns, post pics of some, discuss your projects etc. I saw a bright orange one that was obviously not from Australia although could we selective breed them to that stage? feel free to post pics of your pairings and what your trying to achieve.
My main reason for making this thread as there seems to be a fair few bluey lovers on this site and there are so much threads like this on beardies so why not give blueys a shot?

have anyone been able to acheive a patternless bluey? i mean not albino or hypo but just normal patternless?


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 4, 2011)

there has been a patternless discovered in Tasmania i have seen it in person


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

I am guessing it was a blotchy, you got pictures?


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 4, 2011)

yes a blotchy and no i dont have pics yes i know its a crime!


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

Hahaha no chance you can get one?


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 4, 2011)

there might be a chance you never know


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 4, 2011)

I am close to producing a patternless, I have seen a few where there seems to be a colour over the top of the pattern which is almost petternless, mine are deffinitely reduced pattern with the under colour coming out though. So will be interesting.


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

very interesting! got any photos?


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 4, 2011)

if you click on my signature & go to articles on my website it covers some of the existing Auzzie Blueys in a brief note on Bluey Morphs & is a snapshot of where we are at today & covers a couple of Helikaon's animals also.......

There are patternless Northerns also by the way...... & I have some un-named projects which I will show in the fullness of time.....


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 4, 2011)

is there striped blueys like blotchies with stripes from head to tail?


----------



## jinjajoe (Oct 4, 2011)

There are a few striped Blotchies floating around yeah...... & with the existing morphs 'the fruit salad' of combining them & outcrossing to various locale specific animals will create heaps of new animals...... exciting times for the captive Bluey...




Tassie97 said:


> is there striped blueys like blotchies with stripes from head to tail?


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 4, 2011)

jinjajoe said:


> There are a few striped Blotchies floating around yeah...... & with the existing morphs 'the fruit salad' of combining them & outcrossing to various locale specific animals will create heaps of new animals...... exciting times for the captive Bluey...


 pics? 




mine are kinda stripey  this is them at like a week old


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

stunning animals jinjajoe! nice blotchys!


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 4, 2011)

hope this works. 
example






F1's


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

Stunning! You are so lucky to have such beautiful specimens


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 4, 2011)

quite a few years in thsi project so far, i may have an F1 gravid back to bumblbee as well. so F2's may be seen at the end of this year . get excited. if this is indeed codominant we could get a super form


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

you seem to know alot about the different morphs! don't judge me by my idiotic question but what is f1 f2 and bumblebee mean? :/ haha


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 4, 2011)

F1 just mean first generation, So that is one of my males, crossed a normal female, gives you f1's f2 is second generation, so on of the f1's crossed back creates f2's. And bumblebee, is the name of one of my first weird looking males. Since then it seems to have stuck as the name of the morph.

so to help elaborate. 
this is bumblebee





and this is the f1 that is cross my fingers gravid to bumblebee above





and then hopefully i will get to cross some of these with some of the other morphs which will add a new dimension.


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 4, 2011)

I understand, VERY nice keep up the good work! do you think we will ever get pure orange ones?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 4, 2011)

anything is possible id say


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope so


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 5, 2011)

If we cross a lutino with one of my almost patternless, we could possible produce something freaky


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 5, 2011)

SOMEONE GIVE HELIKAON A LUTINO! Hahaha well I highly commend your good work and I hope everything turns out fine with your experiments, be sure to keep posted


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 5, 2011)

no one seems to be parting with the lutinos yet, hopefully a swap will be in order at the end of the year.


----------



## danieloflat (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe you could borrow one and halve the offspring?


----------



## nico77 (Oct 5, 2011)

Any body got pics of a lutino , I have never seen one . Gary my pc is down at the moment so feel free to post a pic of blizzard  is she putting on any weight yet?
Cheers nico


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 6, 2011)

blizzard is going well she come indoors now for feeding im pretty certain hes done the job. The lutinos are simliar to the white northerns yellow all over with the slight pattern visible underneath. ill try an upload some photo of blizzard and the male tonight.


----------

